# I just acquired some HO (again) Need ideas for track plans



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

so I just acquired a bunch of HO. didn't get much on the track side yet but I am looking for ideas for a layout that will have some nicer switching ops and maybe a main line run as well. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to start? I will be running modern and no real locale.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

How big is your area?
Want elevations?

There are quit a few books on track design to be had.
Some may be a little old however, the design can be modified to suit your needs.

Are you going DC or DCC?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I have 13' 7" x 22' (roughly). I will be running it DCC and also have an N scale plane that I would like to add above or below it as well. I have a tone of track plan books but they really don't have anything I'm interested in. I even tried the cut and paste routine with a few of them. The basement is currently undergoing a remodel and that is making things hard to work around at the moment as well.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is the current room layout


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Try scram software and experiment a little.
Try to take some ideas you like from the books and modify them to fit.
Then post pictures of you design and people will add advice.
As it stands we don't really know what you are wanting.
Example: lots of track lots of scenery, both.
Major switching, mostly main line.

Scram is free and are several design software.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sawgunner welcome back to the HO fold


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i used scarm when it first came out, and was very pleased with it, and built my layout with few problems... the 3d view was nice for me because i used different elevations [one layer, no helix] ...about 14 x 16 feet, my layout is on the scarm site, free to grab / copy / modify as well as several hundred others...
enjoy


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

this is the shape I can go with for the tables. beyond this I start interfering with other aspects that are going to be done to the room here shortly.










I have the full version of Anyrail and use it quite regularly for my N scale stuff. I am just not that good at track plans in HO. all the ones I have done previously have failed miserably. One thing I've learnt is that 2' wide tables such for what I want in HO so I have done them 3' wide this time.

I would like farm land and small towns. nothing of the big cities.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Here is my track plan.
It is 10 x 14.
Maybe you can get a few ideas from it.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38793&stc=1&d=1415298114

This is built with Fast Track with a min. 24" radius.
If you like I can send you the Anyrail file.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38794&stc=1&d=1415299551

Here is a picture of what it may look like expanded to your size.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dale:

Very interesting layout suggestion. What you have would
certainly offer nice operational and also switching
possibilities. I note it also has 2 reverse loops that
would require special consideration.

My suggestion is for Sawgunner to start with the single
track (if DCC) or double track (if DC only) basic main
line that he has on his post. Then add a number of
spurs for industry, a yard or two, and make changes so
that the track would meander instead of simple
straight runs. If DCC, add 3 or 4 passing sidings
so trains can run in both directions on the single track
main. Each should be about the length of longest
train to use them. I run my passengers into them
thus not needing long sidings.

It would need a 'bridge' to avoid crawling under and
special isolated track sections either side of it powered
thru a 'bridge out' switch on the bridge.

That curve in the upper right corner appears to be
a little sharp, try for at least 22" radius.

Also, if DCC, I would add in somewhere, a reverse loop
or Wye so locos can be turned around to go the opposite
way.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sawgunner -- can you enlighten us as to why your HO track plans fail when you can apparently dash them off in N? Is it a space issue?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

that is precisely it. The room I'm using also is also screwing it up as there needs to be a path left to get to the laundry room and there are the stairs that come down on the other side.

here is the last N one I designed to do. It's a point to point made to expand on later


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

here is the N module that I built over the week end as something to play with while I determine if I will be keeping N at all.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You look like a point to point person, which should help because you don't need room for a full turnaround.

That said, you will never be able to have as much layout in HO as in N for the same space. I think you should eBay the HO and stick with N. I mean, I'll help you put something together if you want, but I'm not sure you're ever going to be happy in HO.

Can you post a drawing of your space? A laundry room doesn't lend itself to duckunders or liftouts / bridges, because it is pretty much a given that you will be carrying something bulky most of the time.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

While it is true I can have more layout in N what's the point if I can't get or do what I want in it? FVM dropped the ball on locos and nothing but freight cars is really well detailed (pushing it) I am happier with the HO engines and rolling stock than I am with N.

I will post a sketch up of the room. The laundry room door may be moving during the reno and if so that opens up more opportunities in the lower right corner.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)




----------

